# how to stack rocks with out them falling over??



## terrorizer (Dec 31, 2011)

I just got my first cichlid tank 37 gal. the store that i want to go to is really knowledable but not sure if theyno how to stack rocks properly :-?


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

The secret? Do it carefully. :wink:

Stack your rocks before you put your substrate in so any digging fish won't cause your rocks to collapse. Just make sure when you put a rock where you want it, it's firmly in place. That's it. I've never used silicone or anything to hold my rocks in place and I use a lot of rocks. Never had any rocks fall.

What kind of rocks are you going with?

I always use round river rocks cause I get them cheap or free. A little harder to stack but just go slow and make sure everything is super stable.


----------



## terrorizer (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info it is glass and dont know if it will scratch. If it does is it possible to get rid of the scratch


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

It will scratch if you're not careful and the scratch won't come out. Either be very careful and lay the rocks gently against the glass with out scraping the glass, or refrain from leaning them up against the glass and just pile them up towards the middle of the tank.


----------



## terrorizer (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you this will be a HUGE help. :thumb:


----------



## jkozolan (Jul 27, 2011)

I know that this doesn't protect the sides of the aquarium but I put a layer of clean styrofoam on the bottom of my tank, then the rocks and then the subtrate. It gives me great comfort knowing there is some protection on the bottom.


----------



## jeremy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

jkozolan said:


> I know that this doesn't protect the sides of the aquarium but I put a layer of clean styrofoam on the bottom of my tank, then the rocks and then the subtrate. It gives me great comfort knowing there is some protection on the bottom.


dumb questiom i know but you have the foam inside the tank?do you treat it at all?


----------



## Dougla (Jan 9, 2012)

Well i put a village house in my aquarium which pumps the water, looks so nice in it. I will share some pictures of it.


----------



## theyangman (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a 180 gallon with some extensive rock work, It is 72 x 24 x 24, and has rocks extending from one side to the other and piled all the way up.

the trick is to take your time. This CANNOT be rushed and every piece must be checked and double checked as you build. I try and build a SOLID base which I can increase the height upon. It is very time consuming, but the idea here is that it would be MORE time consuming for me to save up and pay for a new tank cause this one broke, due to my lack of concentration and rushed speeds.

I try and "wiggle" the pieces as I am building just to make sure they are secure and are holding well against one another. If they seem shaky, I take it down a level, and start again. There are no short cuts and no easy ways about it. I re-build the rock wall every month or so just to change it up and have a different look to it, but it's a ton of fun too.

Some people glue their stuff together, but then it's permanent, and cannot be removed easily. That to me is a cruddy idea. I like the flexibility to change the rocks around and remove them for cleaning if need be.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

For me:

1. Egg crate for the bottom of the tank
2. Silicone the rocks together (possibly in groups if your plan to remove them frequently)


----------



## PrestonoverTexas (Jan 10, 2012)

so put the rocks in before the sand? that makes sense. i am starting a 29 gallon tank and i have texas coral. about 5 big rocks. and suggestions on best ways to stack them?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

PrestonoverTexas said:


> so put the rocks in before the sand? that makes sense. i am starting a 29 gallon tank and i have texas coral. about 5 big rocks. and suggestions on best ways to stack them?


It is hard to say without seeing the rocks but mbuna love caves so using this information maybe enough. Else it's time to have fun and experiment.

Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

theyangman said:


> I have a 180 gallon with some extensive rock work, It is 72 x 24 x 24, and has rocks extending from one side to the other and piled all the way up.
> 
> the trick is to take your time. This CANNOT be rushed and every piece must be checked and double checked as you build. I try and build a SOLID base which I can increase the height upon. It is very time consuming, but the idea here is that it would be MORE time consuming for me to save up and pay for a new tank cause this one broke, due to my lack of concentration and rushed speeds.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!


----------



## evary (Jan 12, 2012)

If you glue the rocks, does this pose any toxicity danger to the fish? Someone at my fish store suggested this could be a problem?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

evary said:


> If you glue the rocks, does this pose any toxicity danger to the fish? Someone at my fish store suggested this could be a problem?


I remember when I had my reef tanks you could buy some clay and there were some types of glue that were recommended. However...I would think the clay stuff(can't exactly remember) would be best because I would use this on the bottom of my hard corals to get them to stick to the live rock. The clay would probably look more natural.


----------

